# Lumbar hardware block



## kayb1117 (Sep 5, 2008)

Doctor writes in operative report:

"I placed .........needles AT THE INSERTION SITE OF THE HARDWARE AT EACH PEDICLE, ......"

Diagnosis:  painful hardware, lumbar region  (996.78)

Can anyone help with the procedure coding on this one ?

Thank you


----------



## mbort (Sep 5, 2008)

if my memory serves me correctly, the pedicle screws are generally placed into the joint.  I think the 62311 should suffice but I would double check with your surgeon or original operative documentation to find out the exact site of the hardware.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Sep 8, 2008)

Anesthesia & Pain Management Coding Alert Vol. 10, No. 11 2008 recommends using 64999 or 22899 for spinal hardware injections.  There is no code for this procedure.


----------

